# Bass Fishing Logs



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey,
I was wondering if anyone was willing to share some of there bass fishing logs on any lakes in ohio. I am going to be starting my own logs this year but i was wondering if anyone had any logs that i could analyze from the past. I will be fishing indian lake, mosquito lake, rocky fork lake, lake erie, grand lake st mary's, oxbow lake, smaller resoviors, auglaize river, maumee river, and alum creek. You can post the replys on here or PM me. 

Thanks for the help


----------

